# irish hairdresser



## island hopper (Nov 17, 2008)

hi all ... just wondering if anyone could help me please...I would like to hear from any hairdressers who are working out there..(dubai or abu dhabi)...any info would be great...hours, products, wages,etc
thanking you xx


----------

